
Lumici Slate - atifmahmood
Create lesson playlists and share them instantly with students and teachers and measure realtime progress. Faster, easier and smarter way to plan and deliver lessons online, affective workflow solution for tablet&#x2F;mobile devices.
======
davelnewton
Neat. If only there was some sort of link.

